# Spritverbrauch



## Dxlfxn (21. Februar 2007)

Hallo Leute,

mich treiben z. Zt. Gedanken um den Spritverbrauch. Ich bitte einmal um Angabe von eigenen Verbrauchswerten. Es nützen mir allerdings nur Vergleichsgrößen etwas, die in meiner Nähe liegen.

Boot: Jeanneau Merry Fisher 580, Betriebsgewicht ca. 1300 kg
Motor: Suzuki DF 70 T

Also: es ist nett gemeint, wenn mir jemand erzählen will, was sein 30 er oder 130er verbraucht - es nützt mir nur sehr wenig..
Ich fahre mit dem Boot bei einer normalen Tagestour etwa 50 Minuten bei 5500 U/Min und dann etwa 7,5 Stunden bei Schleppfahrt mit durchschnittlich 1200 U/min. Der Tagesverbrauch liegt dabei bei ca. 32-33 l.


----------



## Rainer 32 (21. Februar 2007)

*AW: Spritverbrauch*

Hi Dolfin
Habe den gleichen Motor wie Du. In verbidung mit meiner Quicksilver 530 ist das ganze ca. 200kg leichter als dein Boot. Bei dem von dir beschriebenen Angeltag komme ich ungefähr auf 25 Liter. Das kommt dann wohl so aufs gleiche raus.


----------



## Dxlfxn (21. Februar 2007)

*AW: Spritverbrauch*

Danke zunächst, Rainer
Ich habe mir so ein paar Angaben gesammelt. Zunächst ist wohl schon ein großer Unterschied da, ob mann einen Gleiter oder, wie ich, einen Halbgleiter fährt. Die Verbrauchszahlen sollten durchschnittlich bei 17/l Stunde Vollast und etwa 1,5l bei Trollingfahrt liegen.
Mal sehen, wer sich so noch meldet...


----------



## Seemannsgarn (21. Februar 2007)

*AW: Spritverbrauch*

Ist 17 Liter nicht ein bischen Hoch als Std. Mittel? Wobei ich die Geschwindigkeit nicht kenne! 
Ich fahre bei 24 knoten mit einem Vollgleiter 140 PS allerdings Diesel mit 17 Liter die Std.
Honda Aussenborder mit 40 Ps brauchen 0,35 Liter pro Km.
Die Std. Angabe ohne die Gefahrene Geschwindigkeit macht einen Vergleich nicht möglich.
Da bei hoher Geschwindigkeit bei einem HAlbgleiter der Widerstand unpropotional steigt.


----------



## Dxlfxn (21. Februar 2007)

*AW: Spritverbrauch*

Bei der Stunde meine ich Vollast - also 5800 U/min auf einem Halbgleiter.
Kilometer ist aber auch nicht gerade präzise..


----------



## barchetta (21. Februar 2007)

*AW: Spritverbrauch*

Hi Dolfin,
meine Kiste wiegt ca. 300kg weniger und die Zeiten sind etwa gleich was die U/min betrifft.
Habe den 50er Einspritzer von Evinrude und verbrauche knapp 20 l.

Gruß
Stefan


----------



## Seemannsgarn (21. Februar 2007)

*AW: Spritverbrauch*

Sorry Leute ich bin ja in einem Anglerbord aber die Geschwindigkeit über Grund ist die einzige die wirklich aussagekräftig ist alles andere ist müll. Die Std. kann ich 2 liter verbrauchen oder 30 Liter verbrauchen. Aber die Strecke die damit zurücklege ist entscheidend. Wenn ich auf 10 km 5 liter verbrauche ist das ein faktum egal wie schnell ich bin nur ist es natürlich besser wenn ich das schneller bewältige. Wenn der Kutter für die Strecke 1 Std. braucht dann kann er dafür auch die Hälfte verbrauchen als wenn ich in der Halben std. die Strecke mit der doppelten Menge fahre. Dann bracuhen beide Fahzeuge die Gleiche Menge Kraftstoff aber der Std. Verbrauch vom Schnelleren Boot ist doppelt so hoch wie vom Kutter. Aber die effektivität die ja mit dem Tread erfragt werden sollte ist somit gleich. Eigentlcih ist sie besser für das schnellere Boot denn wenn es langsamer fahren würde ,wäe der Verbrauch auch geringer auf die Strecke zu sehen.
Nur mal so als kurze Erklärung.


----------



## Dxlfxn (21. Februar 2007)

*AW: Spritverbrauch*

Nee, Seemannsgarn,
damit kommst du nun garnicht weiter. Fahr mal den Rhein rauf oder runter - und rechne dann deinen Verbrauch über Grund aus.
Was mich hier ausschließlich interessiert, ist der Drehzahlbereich und Zeit und der damit verbundene Verbrauch.
Ich stimme dir zu, das deine Gedanken für eine Tourenplanung wichtig sind. Der Hintergrund meiner Frage war aber definitiv keine Tourenplanung. Mich interessieren da mehr Meerforellen pro km..:q


----------



## EckernTroll (21. Februar 2007)

*AW: Spritverbrauch*

Moin Hans-Heinrich,

ich hab keine Ahnung, ob Dir meine Angabe hilft, aber ich versuche das mal:

Also, unsere polnische Telefonzelle mit 620 zurzeit ziemlich verdreckten Centimetern und dem 90er Honda am Heck bringt so ca. 200 kg mehr auf die Waage als Dein Schiff.  
Die von Dir angegebenen Parameter lassen sich auch mit einem typischen Angeltag von uns relativ gut vergleichen. Unser Verbrauch liegt ungefähr bei knapp 30 Litern.


----------



## HD4ever (21. Februar 2007)

*AW: Spritverbrauch*

äh .. öh ... ich kann (darf) da ja eigendlich nix zu sagen mit meinem lütten Quirl hinten dran ... 
hatte nur neulich mal bei der Neuvorstellung von Florian gelesen ( Tina K.) das sie den ersten Motor ( kein Direkteinspritzer ) dann gegen nen größeren getauscht haben wegen dem hohen Spritverbrauch ... vielleicht hat der ja ein paar Erfahrungswerte vorher und nachher ... |kopfkrat


----------



## clava (21. Februar 2007)

*AW: Spritverbrauch*

Moin HH,

ich bin ja letztes Jahr auf einen 75'er Mercury Viertakter Vergaser umgestiegen und finde Deinen Spritverbrauch "normal". Mein Boot ist ziemlich genau so schwer. Ich habe mit vielen Kollegen über dieses Thema gesprochen, das ist nicht aussergewöhnlich viel bei Dir. Ein wenig unterschiedlich ist der Spritverbrauch immer, lässt sich ja auch nicht wirklich vergleichen, da die Bedingungen immer etwas unterschiedlich sind.

Tüssi #h


----------



## M-Trip (22. Februar 2007)

*AW: Spritverbrauch*

Naja. Mercury gilt auch als Schluckspecht. Man kann den Suzuki von Dolfin nicht mit Deinem 75ziger vergleichen. Auch ist bekannt, dass die Suzuis nicht unbedingt die leistungsstärksten Motoren (Vmax) sind. Dafür sind sie immerhin die leisesten. Allerdings ist der  Verbrauch bei 50 Minuten bei Volllast und dann 7.5 Stunden Verdrängerfahrt doch etwas hoch. Wie schnell bist Du denn mit 5.500 U/min (GPS Messung, nicht Staudruck) ? Das dürfte nicht allzuschnell sein, da Jeanneau die MF 5.8 von Haus aus schon für 100 PS zulässt. Mit 70 PS ist das Boot m.E. eher etwas untermotorisiert. Mit einem Motorwechsel könnte man mit Sicherheit Kraftstoff einsparen.

Die Verbrauchswerte von Hans kannst Du nicht zugrunde legen, da das Boot bei 6,20 m eine ganz anderes Kraft-/Längenverhältnis hat (hier bewahrheitet sich der alter Spruch - "Länge läuft"). Hast Du schon einmal deine ökonomische Drehzahl ausgefahren ? Das wäre ganz interessant. Vermutlich liegt sie irgendwo zwischen 4200 und 4800 U/min. Allerdings können 600 U/min schon 6 Liter weniger Kraftstoff bedeuten. 

Übrigens - das Gewicht spielt beim Verbrauch in Verdrängerfahrt einer eher untergeordnete Rolle. Ist die Trägheit der Masse erst einmal überwunden, hälst Du das Boot auch mit kleineren Motoren bei gleicher Umdrehung in Fahrt. Interessant wird es erst bei der Gleitfahrt. Alle MF sind von der Rumpfform Gleiter, keine Halbgleiter. Es sein denn, Du hast den neuen aufgekimmten Rumpf. Aber auf dem Foto sieht es eher wie die gute alte Bauform aus.


----------



## M-Trip (22. Februar 2007)

*AW: Spritverbrauch*

Habe jetzt etwas interessantes über Deinen Motor in Verbindung mit dem Standardprop gefunden. 

Zitat:" Der einzige Viertakter im Test überzeugte durch die Kombination aus Laufkultur, Ruhe und Kraftschlüssigkeit. ...Bis 4.000 Touren verläuft die Spritverbrauchskurve sehr flach, was den Motor zum Langstreckenläufer im mittleren Drehzahlbereich prädestiniert." 

Suzuki DF 70

U/min 1000  2 l/h
U/min 2000  6 l/h
U/min 3000   10 l/h
U/min 4000   11 l/h
U/min 5000   21 l/h
U/min 5800   24 l/h

Der ökonomische Drehzahlbereich wird mit 3500 - 4000 angegeben.

http://www.ems-marine.com/NewsLetter/newsletter09/Schlauchboottest.pdf


----------



## Dxlfxn (23. Februar 2007)

*AW: Spritverbrauch*

Hallo Christian,

dafür zunächst einmal vielen Dank. Hier ist doch mal eine Aussage.
Ich glaube, ich muß einfach etwas ökonomischer fahren. Lege einfach zu gern den Hebel auf den Tisch - und das kostet dann wohl etwas mehr des teuren Saftes...


----------



## M-Trip (23. Februar 2007)

*AW: Spritverbrauch*

Ich finde Deine Thread wirklich gut ! :m Sicherlich können einige nicht nachvollziehen, dass sich jemand wegen 7 Litern Kraftstoff an einem Tag Gedanken macht. Aber hier geht es um richtig viel Geld. Darum würde mich auch interessieren, wie schnell Du bei 4000 U/min und 5500 U/min unterwegs bist.

Aber 7 Liter (€ 8,40) pro Tag sparen heißt, nach meiner Milchmädchenrechnung, bei ca. 50 Tagen (inkl. Urlaub) fischen pro Jahr € 420,- zu sparen. Und alles, weil man vielleicht eine 10 Minuten längere Anfahrt hat. Das Spiel könnte man noch weitertreiben. Suzuki runter und 75ziger oder 90ziger Evinrude E-Tec an den Spiegel montieren. Dann hast Du insgesamt ein Ersparnis von ca. 39%. Also jetzt 32 Liter - mit einem E-Tec 12,5 Liter pro Tag weniger. Das wären auf das Jahr immerhin schon € 750,-. Und Du musst nur noch alle drei Jahre zum Service. Rechnet man einen Service mit € 350,-, dann wäre das in den ersten zwei Jahren eine Ersparnis von € 1100,- pro Jahr. Man muss noch so fair sein und ca. 2 Liter Öl pro Jahr für den E-Tec abziehen. Also noch einmal € 40,- runter. Bleiben € 1060,- übrig. Dafür kann man sich aber ein Menge Schleppköder kaufen. Oder einmal den ganzen BAC zum Freibier einladen. Oder unter der Sundbrücke 5 Mal zu schnell fahren und sich erwischen lassen. :q

Also ich finde Dolfin's Thread richtig gut.


----------



## Dxlfxn (24. Februar 2007)

*AW: Spritverbrauch*

Hallo Christian,

die Fragen kann ich so ganz genau nicht beantworten. Bei 5500 U/Min läuft das Boot etwa 24 Kn SOG - 4000 werde ich jetzt sicher mal probieren...|supergri 
Deine anderen Argumente sind sicher richtig und wichtig. Ich bin sicher im Schnitt meine 30 Tage auf dem Wasser und da machen sich solche Gedanken schon bezahlt.
Vom E tec werde ich aber schön die Finger lassen. Ist aber auch eine Glaubensfrage


----------



## Spackus (24. Februar 2007)

*AW: Spritverbrauch*

@M-Trip: Und alles, weil man vielleicht eine 10 Minuten längere Anfahrt hat. 

Jo, und dann verpasse ich den Fische meines Lebens? Ne, ne könnte z.B. in den USA bedeuten dass Du dadurch eine Competition mit horrenden Preisgeldern verlierst!|evil: 

Denke unsere "Mopped´s" im heutigen Zeitalter verbrauchen alle nicht gerade viel, deshalb gönne ich mir auch den Spass und leg auch mal den Hebel auf den Tisch... Ansonsten fahre ich auch nur Cruisingspeed bei 3500Touren mit 30mph und 30l/h. Vollgas macht das dann auch mal 50-60l/h bei 55mph und vielleicht den Fisch meines Lebens...

#h #h


----------



## M-Trip (24. Februar 2007)

*AW: Spritverbrauch*

Vielleicht triffst Du auch gerade Deinen "Fisch des Lebens" durch die etwas langsamere Fahrt. Who knows #c

Bei den Competitions, wo es zum Teil um $ 400K Preisgeld geht, würde ich auch nicht unbedingt in mittleren Drehzahlbereich fahren. Da wäre mir das Hemd näher als die Jacke. Nur leider gibt es diese Veranstaltungen nicht bei uns. 

Die Betrachtungen, die wir hier anstellen, sind auch eher im theoretischen Teil anzusiedeln. Ich muss meine Geschwindigkeit auf der Ostsee eh den Hackwellen anpassen und kann nicht immer nach Drehzahl fahren. Aber Du hast schon Recht. Wenn man einen Ententeich vor sich hat, liegt der Hebel auch schon 'mal auf dem Tisch. Aber mein Boot kommt nicht auf 47 Knoten. 

26 Knoten bei 3500 U/min |uhoh: |uhoh: |uhoh: Was fährst Du für ein Boot und vor allen Dingen, mit wieviel PS ?


----------



## M-Trip (24. Februar 2007)

*AW: Spritverbrauch*



Dolfin schrieb:


> Bei 5500 U/Min läuft das Boot etwa 24 Kn SOG - 4000 werde ich jetzt sicher mal probieren...|supergri



Würde mich freuen, wenn Du mich auf dem Laufenden halten könntest. Mein Tipp wäre bei 4000 U/min knapp unter 20 Knoten.



Dolfin schrieb:


> Vom E tec werde ich aber schön die Finger lassen.



Hast Du Infos für mich. Bis jetzt habe ich nichts negatives gehört. Wäre ärgerlich, wenn ich mir den E-Tec kaufe und damit eine Laus in den Pelz setzten würde.


----------



## Dxlfxn (24. Februar 2007)

*AW: Spritverbrauch*

Ich schick dir mal ne PN. Möchte keine neue Diskussion vom Zaun brechen, da es oft hart ist, sich mit irgendwelchen Sorgen/ Gerüchten belasten zu müssen, wenn man sich so etwas gekauft hat.


----------



## Spackus (25. Februar 2007)

*AW: Spritverbrauch*

@M-Trip:
SeaFox 236CC mit 225 Mercury 4-Takt...|wavey:


----------

